# Stars n Stripes Inlay



## JCochrun (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone make one of these with the Bolt Action Pen?  Any problems with it?  I ordered a kit from Penn St.  The stars were melted into one blob.  Penn St's response.....Talk to our supplier.  Was kind of disappointed that Penn St didn't try to make it right.  Anyone know if there are other places to buy these besides Penn St? 

Jim


----------



## 76winger (Aug 29, 2012)

Melted into a blob? All the Stars & Strips kits I've done have had wood stars... 

As for the problem at hand, I'd call back and talk to a different person, and even get their supervisor on the phone so you can report the incident. Did you get the name of the person you talked to? Anyone that would reply with an answer like that doesn't need to be working in a position where they're talking with customers (if at all), but of course there may be more to you story that led up to a response like that, so I'm not judging anyone not knowing all the facts.


----------



## JCochrun (Aug 29, 2012)

Whatever was supposed to be stars was definitely not wooden. I sent them an email because it was over the weekend and they were closed.  I still have their email response.  I really wish that other places sold the same pen kits.  I really don't want to order from them anymore but the bolt action kits are selling like crazy for me and I can't seem to find them anywhere else.

Jim


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Aug 29, 2012)

The white blob is spackle
The reason why I supply them with the spackle and not the wooden stars was a great number of older turners are having a hard time to fit the stars
I can send you stars if you send me your address


----------



## JCochrun (Aug 30, 2012)

Constant Laubscher said:


> The white blob is spackle
> The reason why I supply them with the spackle and not the wooden stars was a great number of older turners are having a hard time to fit the stars
> I can send you stars if you send me your address




PM Sent.  Thanks.


----------



## plantman (Aug 30, 2012)

*The blob*



Constant Laubscher said:


> The white blob is spackle
> The reason why I supply them with the spackle and not the wooden stars was a great number of older turners are having a hard time to fit the stars
> I can send you stars if you send me your address


 
 I have ordered these kits from Constant for quite awhile. Last order had the White Blob in it. I called him and he gave me the above answer. Being one of those "older turners" (Old Farts to be exact) I found the spackle was much easier to use than trying to pound in those tiny stars. They are just as white, or whiter, than the holly. Just make sure you push the spackle all the way in the holes. Even if you have an air bubble or pocket, you can refill. Easy to sand and the blue doesn't bleed in. This could also be used in other applacations by adding a little color to the spackle and using it as an infill. Thank you Constant for the explanition, and I enjoyed putting together your new kits! I put red crystal eyes in the dragon to make it realy pop. Jim S


----------



## JCochrun (Aug 31, 2012)

What is the best way to trim the stripes portion?  I've been using a disc sander with a squaring jig.  Would that be ok?  I didn't know if the sander would cause any problems with the white stripes.

Jim


----------



## plantman (Aug 31, 2012)

JCochrun said:


> What is the best way to trim the stripes portion? I've been using a disc sander with a squaring jig. Would that be ok? I didn't know if the sander would cause any problems with the white stripes.
> 
> Jim


 I have used the disk sander and squaring jig all along with no problems. After Squaring the blanks, I use fingernail hardner to seal the ends and make them shiney.  Jim S


----------



## 76winger (Aug 31, 2012)

I square mine off with a sander as well. *NOT* the place to use a barrel trimmer!!!

I think the spackle is a good idea as an option, but don't give up the wooden stars! I think there's wonderful effect when I tell people that's real wood stars in those little holes. After learning how to put them in, I'll used them as long as I physically can. Plus, spackle is pretty easy to come by at the local hardware or home center but little wooden stars aren't!

My two-stars worth...:wink:


----------



## JCochrun (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks guys.  Once I get the stars from Constant I will get that pen made. Can't wait.  It's my first inlay pen.


----------



## jrsq (Jan 24, 2013)

Sorry for digging up an old post but that's what the search function is for right?  And, this is exactly the issue I've been having with the wooden stars.  They don't fit and when I try to make them they split the wood around them.
So...
Can anyone post a picture comparing the spackle stars and the wooden stars?

Thanks


----------



## dennisg (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't have a pic but i don't believe many folks could tell the difference. I use the wood stars on the larger versions and the spackle for the sierra style.


----------



## plantman (Jan 24, 2013)

Did you wet the stars befor tapping them in?? Also there's a small and large end on them.  Holly will get a little darker when finished, the spackle won't. Also the Holly will bleed the red and blue into it when sanded.   Jim S


----------



## mick (Jan 26, 2013)

If you mix a little bit of dishwashing liquid in water and dip the stars before pressing them in, you find it much easier to get them in. Let the finished blank dry over night and your ready to glue it up.


----------



## turn4fun (Feb 4, 2013)

I made a stars and stripes bolt action for a friend last Dec.  Never made one before.  Ordered it from Penn State and the kit had wooden stars.  Was able to insert the 50 stars with an exacto knife and dipped the stars in a lukewarm cup of water with a little dishsoap in it.  I had to make sure I had the correct side of the star facing outwards because the sides are slightly chamfered.  Occasionly I had to rotate the star somewhat so it would fit into the hole.  Once I got it to pop in I pressed it home with the blunt end of the exacto handle.  Only complaint is that it took a long time to insert 50 stars.. Larry


----------



## Bear-31 (Feb 4, 2013)

I concur with Larry above. Exactly the way i did mine. Warm water with dish soap.  My knife was a scalpel and actually is flat on the end which makes a great place to push. I did notice on the way around the barrel that I had to go back and push the earlier ones in just a bit more. After securing with painters tape I let the dry over night. in the morning I sandwich the barrel between 2 pieces of wood (tube inside but not glued) and roll with slight pressure to seat stars again now that they are dry. Remove tape and tube then soak with thin CA.

I also did one of the Patriotic Eagles with stars in the blue feathers...at first I thought to myself that those were going to be really small stars. When i didn't find stars in the box _ actually read the instructions. That kit used spackling for the stars.

Although the spackling turns out just as nice (actually whiter) I prefer the look of wooden stars. And the look on peoples faces when you tell them you had to put all of them in by hand _


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 4, 2013)

see if any of these pictures help(link below). When i made this pen I used the wooden stars and I think it turned out beautiful! Maybe im a little biased though.

Gold Star Pen


----------



## Joe Burns (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful pen Seamus.  Ive got to try one of those.  Loved the puking buzzard on the box. Currahee


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't know if you found this out since you posted it, but exotic blanks has bolt action kits. But you have to be lucky to find the plating you want in stock!

I've never done a lazer kit, I want to eventually!


----------

